# Pinkie Pump



## Kazerella (Jan 7, 2008)

I'm after buying a pinkie pump, but having trouble finding a decent priced one.

Anyone know anywhere on the net that is quite cheap for them?


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

never used one but _from what i've seen_ they're pretty much a needleless syringe so might be cheaper buying one of them..


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Cornsih crispa seem to be the cheapest unless you can find one on ebay. But you could buy a mini blender and a pack of syringes (without needles) for a little bit less. Plus the glass part of the pinky press can break and the replacement glass is another £5 plus postage so depends on what you prefer. I have a blender personally.


----------



## brian (Oct 22, 2005)

I have used thes in the past please dont buy the cheap ones I know this sounds crap.

I bought one it was about £60 it was nice and quality ( from vet supplies) and yes I broke the glass and could not get a replacement glass that cheap. so I bought a cheap pump £20/30 car't remember to be honest but when it came all the seals was crap it was not friendly to use crap markings up the side to be honest on the way to the bin .But gues what the two glass tubes fitted my pump perfect so not all went in the bin...So my advice is dont but the cheapest and beprepared for a bloody job !!.
And think twice about how much you are pumping in at a time as the tube is 10/12mm dia and do it slowly dont just ram it home. These are a nasty piece of equipment to be honest.......


----------



## 9Red (May 30, 2008)

I have to agree with Brian.

I bought one from Livefood.co.uk, which broke as I was putting it together. They kindly sent a replacement, which also broke the minute I unpacked it.

Seriously, don't waste your money. Either find someone that can show you how to assist feed using pinkies, or get yourself a couple of plastic syringes off ebay and a cheap blender!


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

Lol they are rubbish I had one years back broke it then about 20 years later bought a new one now i know why i waited so long they really are rubbish get a small cathater from your vet cut it small and buy a pack of 1ml syringes and a cheap blender hey presto LOL  use it on all the lil sick and non feeders and its works great  

paula x


----------



## rugbystar55 (Aug 11, 2008)

what i did is get the pinkie really hot and put in a plastic seringe (sp) and it will burst after a bit of pressure worked for me


----------

